# anxiety tapes?



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I remember awhile back someone asking about anxiety tapes, Is Mike making a series for this? I can't remember what was said about it. The IBS tapes are working so well for me I would love to have something for anxiety and panic attacks.sickofsick


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

see http://www.healthyaudio.com/programs.htm K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

